# Neve na Madeira - Janeiro 2009



## Rog (30 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Hoje, e como previsto, caíu neve acima dos 1200/1300, metros cobrindo de branco as serras da Madeira. As estradas de acesso ao Pico Ruivo e do Areeiro estiveram encerradas. 
Tive oportunidade de falar com um dos trabalhadores que andaram pelas estradas do Areeiro a fazer limpeza, e que me cedeu as fotos a seguir. Segundo ele me contou, existia acumulações de 50 a 80 cm na berma das estradas.















































(Fotos Agostinho Barreto)


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Rog disse:


> Hoje, e como previsto, caíu neve acima dos 1200/1300, metros cobrindo de branco as serras da Madeira. As estradas de acesso ao Pico Ruivo e do Areeiro estiveram encerradas.
> Tive oportunidade de falar com um dos trabalhadores que andaram pelas estradas do Areeiro a fazer limpeza, e que me cedeu as fotos a seguir. Segundo ele me contou, *existia acumulações de 50 a 80 cm na berma das estradas. (...)*



Belas fotos! 

Dia de festa aí na Madeira! Tirando o tractor, algumas estradas até parecem ser da Serra da Estrela!


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Belo nevão


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Excelente registo Rog 
Parabéns


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Nem parece a Madeira  altamente grandes fotos


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

E depois dos Açores, a Madeira.
Esta «Dina» foi a menina dos olhos brancos das ilhas!

Boa recolha Rog!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Que fotos espectaculares Rog!!! Grande Nevão!!


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Uau! Excelentes fotos, Rog! 

Grande nevão aí pela ilha

Este ano, não nos podemos queixar quanto à neve


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Rog disse:


> Hoje, e como previsto, caíu neve acima dos 1200/1300, metros cobrindo de branco as serras da Madeira. As estradas de acesso ao Pico Ruivo e do Areeiro estiveram encerradas.
> Tive oportunidade de falar com um dos trabalhadores que andaram pelas estradas do Areeiro a fazer limpeza, e que me cedeu as fotos a seguir. Segundo ele me contou, existia acumulações de 50 a 80 cm na berma das estradas.
> 
> (Fotos Agostinho Barreto)




Fotos fantáticas!!! a que altitude são as fotos? hum....


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

Mas que nevão! Não há nesga de território português que escape as agruras do inverno!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

Mais neve, irra que este ano o AA tá completamente amuado conosco  quando vier o Verão ele volta  ou talvez não...


----------



## Brigantia (31 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

Grandes registosisso é que foi um nevão


----------



## profgeo (31 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

boa noitw!!! lindo:=

pela quantidade que caiu, era mesmo pa ver desde a cidade do funchal os picos cobertos de neve


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

Fantástico, só faltava mesmo a Madeira!


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Um muito obrigado  pela procura e já agora obrigado também a quem tirou as fotos 
5*


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Jan 2009 às 01:35)

boas

Que fotos espectaculares Rog!!! 

abraços


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2009 às 01:37)

Fotos muito boas 
Este ano até na Madeira a neve foi generosa


----------



## Curiosa* (31 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

A neve também decidiu nos visitar...

Parabéns pelas fotos, estão lindissimas.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

Curiosa* disse:


> A neve também decidiu nos visitar...
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos, estão lindissimas.



Bem-vinda curiosa, mais gente da Madeira!!, o que a neve faz , convido-te a fazer a tua apresentação aqui.

Quanto à tua reportagem Rog, está um luxo e um espanto!! 

E que boa quantidade! Com essa "exclusiva" que conseguiste, tivemos acesso à primeira linha dos acontecimentos .



Rog disse:


> (Fotos Agostinho Barreto)



Não haverá por aí mais nenhum operador de máquinas de limpeza de neve, que se queira inscrever aqui no fórum e assim dar-nos acesso a fotos exclusivas do seu trabalhito!? 

Obrigado pela espectacular partilha, neve em grandes quantidades na Madeira!!! Que Inverno memorável! 

E venham de lá mais nevões na Madeira .


----------



## Curiosa* (31 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

actioman disse:


> Bem-vinda curiosa, mais gente da Madeira!!, o que a neve faz , convido-te a fazer a tua apresentação aqui.
> 
> .



obrigada


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:30)

Belas fotos Rog 

Muito obrigado!


----------

